

What Your Choice of Words Says about Your Personality - fogus
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=you-are-what-you-say

======
Derrek
Could be helpful to the blogger crowd in trying to connect more with their
audience members.

------
mehtaabhi
Insightful article.

